# Vegas questions: car rental; wheelchair use



## JeffW (Apr 14, 2011)

Going to Vegas with the family, MIL now needs a wheelchair to get around.  Will be bringing our own (fold up mobility chair on wheels).

Two questions:

1. Is there seating outside the Car Rental office (close to where the bus drops them off)?  My wish would be to get them and the luggage off the bus, have them wait somewhere close outside, so I can then go up to the rental company, get a call, and then come back and get them.  I rent with National, where I can select my own car.  Want to try to get up there ASAP, so I have as a good a selection as possible.  Afraid that if I have to take the time to move luggage to an inside bench, help everyone get in, I'll lose too much time, and not have much to choose from.

2. What's the 'ettiquette' for wheelchair use?  I know for a buffet, we can probably wheel it right up to the table, and either have her sit in it, or else fold it up, maybe place it against a wall.  What do you do about it for shows?  She's not completely immobile, she just needs it for long distances.  If we have table seating, I guess we might be able to fold it up and leave it near a table (though waitresses probably not too happy with obstructions in the aisles one the house lights go down).  This wouldn't be an option for stadium-type seating.  Is there a place that people can leave wheelchairs, and know they won't be taken?  Or is the only option to request wheelchair-accessible seating for any shows we see, and she'll just have to stay in it.

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been dealing with a wheelchair partially-dependent parent for several years now. I think I'd let the airport wheelchair- pushers get her at the plane while you sprint to the rental car bus and get there ASAP. Have the rest of your party wait at the baggage claim and you bring the car back there and load at the curb. Otherwise there are at least 2 additional vehicle transfers and delay at the rental counter since you will be at the end of the line.

As to restaurants/shows, If mom is comfortable in her chair, they will happily remove a chair from the table and she can sit in her wheelchair. It's easier on her and you than transferring then pushing her and a regular dining chair up to the table. They do it all the time.

At shows, there are usually some 'missing' seat on the ends of some rows or at the back of the theater for wheelchairs. Be sure to tell the box office so they can assign you handicap seating together or you will  be separated.

Before you leave home, you may want to get one of those blue, mirror hanger handicap signs so you can park close to doors. It makes a big difference.

It's a challenge traveling with a disabled person, but not a deal killer. Enjoy!

Jim Ricks


----------



## JeffW (Apr 14, 2011)

I always have airport people handle wheelchairs there (for my MIL and my wife, who also has distance restrictions due to back surgery).  Our foldup mobility chair is going as checked baggage, it won't get opened until probably when we get to our lodging.

Leaving them at the airport and getting the rental car myself probably makes sense.  I'm not sure if I could just go ahead, I think I'd probably want to go down to baggage claim together, get the luggage, then get it and them moved to an outside area I can just drive up to. 

I guess an option would be to park in baggage claim parking (wherever that is), then meet them at baggage claim, and get all the luggage.  Is that a convenient option?  I see online up to 60 minutes is only $2, that's nothing.

We already have handicap placards (both for my wife and MIL), so that isn't an issue.

For shows, still looking for an answer to if there's "wheelchair parking" locations.  Want to keep our options if we want to stay with 'regular' seating.

Thanks for the rest of the info though.

Jeff


----------



## Karen G (Apr 14, 2011)

JeffW said:


> I guess an option would be to park in baggage claim parking (wherever that is), then meet them at baggage claim, and get all the luggage.  Is that a convenient option?  I see online up to 60 minutes is only $2, that's nothing. . . .
> 
> 
> For shows, still looking for an answer to if there's "wheelchair parking" locations.  Want to keep our options if we want to stay with 'regular' seating.


Yes, driving the rental car back and parking would work well. When you go back to the airport follow the signs for "passenger pick-up" and then as you enter the parking structure go to the left. Get a ticket from the machine, park, and walk across the bridge. You'll be on the baggage claim level.

At a show, one of the ushers will gladly help you with the wheelchair and will park it for you wherever they keep them. They'll help you after the show in retrieving it.  I think you'll find that most everyone you meet will be helpful and friendly and want you to be happy with your experience here.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 14, 2011)

Make sure you tag the wheelchair with an obvious tag to show that it is yours.  You might want to even go as far as wrapping the handles just past the grips in some bold ribbon or material so anyone putting hands on it will immediately know it isn't theirs.  Otherwise, they all seem to look the same.

Fern


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 14, 2011)

If you plan on walking around a lot you might want to consider renting a mobility scooter. Some of the hotels have them available at the concierge. You can also rent them from different companies by the day, 3 days, week and they will deliver it and pick them up from wherever you are staying. I have rented them at the Paris in Las Vegas, as well as in New York, and Honolulu.

You can take them right into the restaurants, buffets, casinos, shows, etc. with no problem.

The scooter makes it very easy to get around and doesn't put a burden on anybody else.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 15, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> If you plan on walking around a lot you might want to consider renting a mobility scooter. Some of the hotels have them available at the concierge. You can also rent them from different companies by the day, 3 days, week and they will deliver it and pick them up from wherever you are staying. I have rented them at the Paris in Las Vegas, as well as in New York, and Honolulu.
> 
> You can take them right into the restaurants, buffets, casinos, shows, etc. with no problem.
> 
> The scooter makes it very easy to get around and doesn't put a burden on anybody else.



I think this is a very good suggestion.


----------



## SunSand (Apr 15, 2011)

Las Vegas sees lots of elderly and lots of wheel chairs, not to worry.  The rental car facility is more like a small airport with a large lobby, you won't need anyone to wait outside in the heat.  Be prepared to be confused getting back to the airport for passenger pick-up.  Unlike most airports where you drive up to baggage claim to pick-up, in Las Vegas you pick-up in a designated place in the parking garage.  Map a path before you arrive.


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2011)

SunSand said:


> Las Vegas sees lots of elderly and lots of wheel chairs, not to worry.  The rental car facility is more like a small airport with a large lobby, you won't need anyone to wait outside in the heat.  Be prepared to be confused getting back to the airport for passenger pick-up.  Unlike most airports where you drive up to baggage claim to pick-up, in Las Vegas you pick-up in a designated place in the parking garage.  Map a path before you arrive.



Thanks for this information - I'll be doing this to pick up my husband on our trip next month.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 15, 2011)

SunSand said:


> Map a path before you arrive.


The signage is pretty good. Just follow the signs for passenger pick-up. There are also colored triangles in the road directing you to the correct lane.

As you approach the parking structure, if you are picking up someone who is standing on the sidewalk at the curb on the right side, stay in the right lane. If you intend to park and walk in to baggage claim, stay in the left lane and drive into the parking area.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 15, 2011)

Since I use Passenger Pickup all the time, I figured I'd amplify what Karen said slightly.

As you enter the airport area, follow the YELLOW TRIANGLES, which are both on the pavement and on the signs (I find it easiest to watch the ones on the road),  

Then, as Karen said, when you get to the garage, LEFT LANE enters for parking to meet people at the baggage claim ($2. minimum, if you have quarters you can buy a ticket and go through the self service gate when you leave.).  You'll park, walk across the bridge, and see baggage check on both sides.  Southwest baggage is always on your right entering, don't know about the others.

If you are picking up someone who can manage their own luggage, tell them to go "across the bridge to the parking garage, and then turn right and walk toward the end of the pickup area.   Then you'd take the RIGHT LANE into the garage, to the pickup lane.  Move around the crush of people picking up, cause your person will be smart enough to be at the other end, where it isn't crowded.  Works like a charm.

Fern


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2011)

How far of a walk is it over the bridge?  I take it no stairs or if so, escalator or elevator access?

We will be requesting wheelchair assistance for Greg so I imagine he can be left somewhere that I can access when I return with the rental car?  He can walk a ways but it depends on if it's a good or bad day as to how far.  Will the assistance people take him to where I can pick him up or is that quite a hike?

Thanks.

Bev


----------



## funtime (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried to pick up my sister at the LV airport and she is not mobility impaired - it was a nightmare.  If MIL can get to rental car area, it would be a lot less insane in my view.  LV is the first place where there were so many people at the airport that they put iron bars at the crosswalks and only lift them when the light turns green.  Being behind the iron bars is not a pretty picture.  Funtime


----------



## Karen G (Apr 15, 2011)

BevL said:


> How far of a walk is it over the bridge?  I take it no stairs or if so, escalator or elevator access?


No stairs involved to go from baggage claim to the parking garage. The length of the bridge is about the same as the width of about 3-4 lanes of traffic. There is a moving sidewalk on most of it, which might help him.

There is an escalator down to baggage claim from the level that many of the gates are located. There's probably an elevator, too, but if the airline wheelchair service is transporting him they'll know where it is.


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2011)

A moving sidewalk would be good.  We'll have the airport staff to suggest the best way and our son and his girlfriend will be with us, which will be a big help.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 15, 2011)

The metal swinging gate is so people don't get hit by cars.  Many people saw no need to wait till they were told they could cross, and would try to dart across.  Now they can't.  It may be ugly, but it is a safety issue.

Fern



funtime said:


> I tried to pick up my sister at the LV airport and she is not mobility impaired - it was a nightmare.  If MIL can get to rental car area, it would be a lot less insane in my view.  LV is the first place where there were so many people at the airport that they put iron bars at the crosswalks and only lift them when the light turns green.  Being behind the iron bars is not a pretty picture.  Funtime


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 15, 2011)

Bev,
When you get off the plane, go directly to the car rental place.  Don't stop for luggage, etc., so you'll get back sooner.  Have someone else pick up your luggage.

Have you requested wheelchair assistance with your airline already?  If not, you should do so, and then remind them when you get it at your home airport to contact Las Vegas and remind them.  Once that is done, Greg will be met at the gate.  The transport person will help him with his luggage and take him all the way to passenger pickup.  I don't know if they will wait for you or not, depends how busy a day it is.  But in any event, you won't need the moving sidewalk...

Fern



BevL said:


> How far of a walk is it over the bridge?  I take it no stairs or if so, escalator or elevator access?
> 
> We will be requesting wheelchair assistance for Greg so I imagine he can be left somewhere that I can access when I return with the rental car?  He can walk a ways but it depends on if it's a good or bad day as to how far.  Will the assistance people take him to where I can pick him up or is that quite a hike?
> 
> ...


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 27, 2011)

I have used wheelchairs extensively at several airports. My experience has always been that they will pretty well do what you want them to. They will take you where you want, stop at the restroom, wait for your spouse or whatever. It is a service that they get tipped for so the more they do for you, the larger the tip.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 27, 2011)

I made out pretty well on my trip.  As suggested, after getting off the plane, went and got the rental car myself.  Signage at the airport wasn't the best, but I made it to the short term parking lot.  Decent hike from there to the baggage carousel (where wife & MIL were).  Didn't help that it was about the furthest one away.  

While there's a lot of traffic in that crosswalk, the metal gates are a PITA.  If you're driving there (for dropoff on departure), it seems like you wait for a while.  And if you're trying to walk across, you're definitely waiting.

Everyplace else, wheelchairs were fine (ushers in the theatres surprisingly accomodating).   Only found one place (Aria) where the transition from one surface to another (in the parking lot) required almost lifting the wheelchair.  Everywhere else it was pretty much smooth sailing.  

Jeff


----------



## BevL (Apr 27, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> Bev,
> When you get off the plane, go directly to the car rental place.  Don't stop for luggage, etc., so you'll get back sooner.  Have someone else pick up your luggage.
> 
> Have you requested wheelchair assistance with your airline already?  If not, you should do so, and then remind them when you get it at your home airport to contact Las Vegas and remind them.  Once that is done, Greg will be met at the gate.  The transport person will help him with his luggage and take him all the way to passenger pickup.  I don't know if they will wait for you or not, depends how busy a day it is.  But in any event, you won't need the moving sidewalk...
> ...



Thanks, Fern, I'm not sure how but I missed your post responding to me. 

Yes, we have required assistance.  Good to know that they will get Greg to where he needs to go.  Our son and his girlfriend will be with us - son is coming with me as he will be the second driver on the car, but Jen's a doll so Greg won't have to wait by himself.

That's very helpful information, thank you again.

Bev


----------



## funtime (May 2, 2011)

I mentioned the iron gates as being ugly not as an aesthetic comment about the gates themselves but to communicate the absolute frenzy of the situation and my concern that when the gates are let loose if someone in the crowd is mobility impaired they might be trampled upon.  Most people are not used to these types of crowds.  Funtime


----------

